# Did anyone get a young female GSD in N. Florida?



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

A woman on the COTH forum had a nice young female German Shepherd show up at her farm recently in Florida. The dog was getting spayed a few days ago by the rescue, and knows basic commands. 

The person that picked her up lives in Ocala and volunteers for a GSD rescue in North Florida. 

Was just wondering if someone here on the board might have gotten her. She sounds like she's going to make someone an AWESOME dog, and I'd love to keep up with her progress to report back to COTH.


----------

